# winter destination. Ky. Tenn. fishing, camping, cabin?



## Tree Digger (Dec 11, 2004)

My wife and I would like to locate a winter fishing destination that we can get the boat some use, the weather of fall and spring we both enjoy in Michigan and would like to extend that season by heading south in the winter. I have a fifth wheel and can pull boat behind. love to walleye fish and pan fish. I have a business so I haven't been getting out nearly as much as we would like. Any recommendations to find Michigan spring/fall temps during late Jan thru mid march and some decent fishing? we prefer a more rustic enviorment rather than crowds, but electric would be wanted. I would also consider a cabin rental. anyone have a recommendation sure would be appreciated.


----------



## JVoutdoors (Sep 23, 2013)

I discovered the Land Between the Lakes area in Western Kentucky this year. Not sure if it stays warm enough that far north but a really cool area with great fishing. Good luck.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

I have done similar trips to TableRock Lake and Bull Shoals minus the 5th wheel.
The only factor that will play in is what the weather pattern will do here in the U.S but I believe you will find it a little more tolerable weather wise that far south compared to a trip to the north of that region.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Fished LBL in KY, did real well on the Crappie. Cumberland in KY for Strippers caught a bonus walleye there. Look at Weiss in Alabama sounds like a real good crappie lake.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

How far do you want to travel? Last year went to Lake Okeechobee 2nd week of March and did real well on the crappie there. This year going to stay a little farther north, west of Ocala in the national forest. Looks like a lot of lakes and springs to explore in that area.


----------



## Tree Digger (Dec 11, 2004)

thank you guys for your responses, got a few things to check out for sure. never had the opportunity to travel south for winter time before so its like the beginning of a journey for me.


----------

